# Verizon has started shutting down its 3G network . Will uber upgrade their shitty phones?



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I use uber's iphone4 for ubering.
It doesn't even have 4g or LTE.
My location is lagging behind for about 40 seconds on 3G.
Wow will it work on the Edge?

http://mobile.geek.com/latest/255402-verizon-has-started-shutting-down-its-3g-network?origref=


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I use my own Android phone, have been for months now, returned their crappy iphone, got my $300 deposit back, and no more $10 a week phone fee.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I use my own Android phone, have been for months now, returned their crappy iphone, got my $300 deposit back, and no more $10 a week phone fee.


I use their phone for the sake of having a separate phone just for Uber pings. But I wonder. I can buy a used iPhone 5 with LTE with my $300 deposit and add it to my plan for $25/month. It will likely get me better reception. Not too concerned about the $15 I may save per month, more concerned with potentially missing out on pings due to 3G


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I use an iPad mini with 5gb LTE mounted to my dashboard in addition to my android phone. Nice combo. Improves safety as the screen is big enough to read without straining the eyes. Best of all, riders often override the directions because they can see where it tries to take us. It helps me drive with confidence that riders don't have 2nd thoughts as to whether I drove them the long way or not. They see what I see. If they don't like it, I do what they want. I can surf the Internet and watch all the porn I can between trips! Just kidding about porn


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I believe in having a designated phone for ubering.
It's not because travis will access
my porn preferences or my email passwords.
A missed ping can cost you in a minute that weekly phone fee.
Unability or just forgetting to turn off your personal calls while driving travis to his AA meeting can get you a low rating.
There are more phones than people in this country. Are they all stupid for having more than one phone?


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I still use uber phone I don't care about the 10$ fee , just more useful to keep uber jinni inside there provided I4 magic lamp , and I keep there phone in my car never take it out never, I don't trust it anywhere near my pockets..


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Where did you hear about Verizon shutting down 3G ? Where will they start??


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I use their phone for the sake of having a separate phone just for Uber pings. But I wonder. I can buy a used iPhone 5 with LTE with my $300 deposit and add it to my plan for $25/month. It will likely get me better reception. Not too concerned about the $15 I may save per month, more concerned with potentially missing out on pings due to 3G


Can you enable a wifi hot spot on your phone cheaper than $25 per month?

If so, just buy a cheap used iPhone 4s or newer and connect it via wifi to your phone while in the car. The GPS on the old iPhone will work fine and communicate to Uber via the wifi. It doesn't require 4G to communicate. It just needs an accurate GPS on the device.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Can you enable a wifi hot spot on your phone cheaper than $25 per month?
> 
> If so, just buy a cheap used iPhone 4s or newer and connect it via wifi to your phone while in the car. The GPS on the old iPhone will work fine and communicate to Uber via the wifi. It doesn't require 4G to communicate. It just needs an accurate GPS on the device.


Yeah I can do that. But I don't trust the wifi reception in NYC. It's too densely populated. I can't miss out on a ping because my hotspot was acting up or the wifi stopped working (it happens with hotspots).


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Where did you hear about Verizon shutting down 3G ? Where will they start??


Verizon? Here in Sacramento, mine runs on Att. I know because I removed the uber SIM, inserted my Att SIM and everything worked.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I use my own Android phone, have been for months now, returned their crappy iphone, got my $300 deposit back, and no more $10 a week phone fee.


WHAT..$300. deposit?? Tell me your kidding?? I gave them zero/nada for this battery sucking device called iphone4. When was this crap started? I came onboard this past May, used the phone for 4-5 months no charge, and now pay $10. a week.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

jimx200 said:


> WHAT..$300. deposit?? Tell me your kidding?? I gave them zero/nada for this battery sucking device called iphone4. When was this crap started? I came onboard this past May, used the phone for 4-5 months no charge, and now pay $10. a week.


Check your account, they garnished $150 for two weeks for the phone, that went for everyone, no exceptions.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Check your account, they garnished $150 for two weeks for the phone, that went for everyone, no exceptions.


Crap..I will start my research. If so, it's the icing on the cake and I'm gone. It's been a love/hate relationship with Uber and I hauled some fine people. No real negatives with riders, just the slow day business that ends up as a colossal waste of my time. I only log in about 20 hours average a week during days as I got tired of the $5-$6. bar hopping riders. When I calculate all expenses for my car, it's very minimum wage. I have another part time job and am also a photographer and sell my prints and have done very well this Christmas season. Uber will not increase driver earnings as long as there are new people believing they can make $1000-$2000 a month net on a part time basis. My area in Sacramento is flooded with new drivers and proven by the fact that for the past 3 months, all of my pings are very close to me on average. I also confirmed with another driver who interacts with drivers that there are way too many drivers ending up with 3-4 short rides on a 3-4 hour shift..absolute chump change. It was fun when new 6-7 months ago, but not now with all the take a ways. 
Anyone happen to know the procedure for tuning in the phone?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

jimx200 said:


> Crap..I will start my research. If so, it's the icing on the cake and I'm gone. It's been a love/hate relationship with Uber and I hauled some fine people. No real negatives with riders, just the slow day business that ends up as a colossal waste of my time. I only log in about 20 hours average a week during days as I got tired of the $5-$6. bar hopping riders. When I calculate all expenses for my car, it's very minimum wage. I have another part time job and am also a photographer and sell my prints and have done very well this Christmas season. Uber will not increase driver earnings as long as there are new people believing they can make $1000-$2000 a month net on a part time basis. My area in Sacramento is flooded with new drivers and proven by the fact that for the past 3 months, all of my pings are very close to me on average. I also confirmed with another driver who interacts with drivers that there are way too many drivers ending up with 3-4 short rides on a 3-4 hour shift..absolute chump change. It was fun when new 6-7 months ago, but not now with all the take a ways.
> Anyone happen to know the procedure for tuning in the phone?


What @cybertec69 says is correct ... BUT it only applies to the NYC market.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> What @cybertec69 says is correct ... BUT it only applies to the NYC market.


I sent message to Uber and no deposit was taken from me..I was not certain, but happy.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I use an iPad mini with 5gb LTE mounted to my dashboard in addition to my android phone. Nice combo. Improves safety as the screen is big enough to read without straining the eyes. Best of all, riders often override the directions because they can see where it tries to take us. It helps me drive with confidence that riders don't have 2nd thoughts as to whether I drove them the long way or not. They see what I see. If they don't like it, I do what they want. I can surf the Internet and watch all the porn I can between trips! Just kidding about porn


same here.. Iphone 5 and running the Lyft on it usually and ipad mini with the Uber App.
If I get a Uber request I can much faster log out of Lyft usually I do before even accepting Uber on my pad..
just to avoid doubledating  and lowering my acceptance rate.

I like that combo


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Check your account, they garnished $150 for two weeks for the phone, that went for everyone, no exceptions.


They charged me $100 deposit on the iCrap phone.


----------

